# Disney's Fort Wilderness Gets A Facelift



## Y-Guy

KISSIMMEE, Fla. -- An outdoor adventure that has been a favorite with Walt Disney World guests since 1971 is receiving some enhancements. As part of a resort-wide renovation project, on now, changes are coming or already in place across the 700 acres of Disney's Fort Wilderness Resort and Campground.

"Over the last 37 years, the average length of an RV has increased by 27 feet," says Fort Wilderness spokesperson Darcy Cormier. "Many feature 'slide outs' that mechanically extend from the sides of the vehicle."

To address the needs of today's larger vehicles, an intensive effort will widen and lengthen the concrete parking pads while maintaining privacy and tranquility provided by natural vegetation. A new "Premium" campsite will be available that features extra large concrete pads for larger vehicles -- also upgrades to existing amenities such as picnic tables and grills.

The main pool at Fort Wilderness will be enhanced with a themed water slide, hot tub and children's wet play area. The pool's deep end has been made shallower.

Nestled in the woodlands, the resort's 409 Wilderness Cabins feature brand-new furniture, carpeting, fixtures and linens -- plus a fresh coat of paint. Each spacious cabin features more than 500 square feet of air-conditioned living space as well as a private patio deck with a charcoal grill and picnic table. The master bedroom sleeps four with a full-sized bed and set of bunk beds, while the separate living room sleeps two with a full-sized pull-down bed. All cabins also feature vaulted ceilings, color cable television, DVD player, telephone and a spacious oval dining table. Daily housekeeping service is provided to all Wilderness Cabins.

"With all of the comforts of home, the Wilderness Cabins are perfect for guests who want to wind down in a tranquil, relaxing atmosphere after a fun-filled day at the theme parks," said Jean Gallagher, general manager of Fort Wilderness.

Fort Wilderness has always been the pet-friendly choice for guests to Walt Disney World Resort, and now dogs are getting a playground of their own at the newly opened Waggin' Trails Dog Park, an off-leash play area.

Of course there is plenty of recreation for humans, too, including horseback riding, fishing excursions, nature trail exploration, boat rentals, volleyball, tennis, bike rentals and the new Wilderness Back Trail Adventure, where guests can experience, first-hand, a Segway X2 Personal Transporter. Guests can unwind on a white sand beach, play a leisurely game of shuffleboard, take the little ones on a pony ride or enjoy an evening horse-drawn wagon ride around the resort.

Disney's Fort Wilderness Resort and Campground is located in the Magic Kingdom resort area on the banks of Bay Lake. Convenient boat transportation to Magic Kingdom and motorcoach transportation to all Walt Disney World destinations, including Epcot, Disney's Hollywood Studios and Disney's Animal Kingdom, is provided.

For more information, or to make reservations at Disney's Fort Wilderness Resort and Campground, visit www.wdwcamp.com or call 407/WDW-CAMP. To book the two-hour guided Segway X2 experience, contact 407/WDW-TOUR. Reservations can also be book via your travel agent.

SOURCE: The Laughing Place


----------



## tdvffjohn

Great commercial









Good info Steve









Hopefully I ll get back next summer to check out the bigger sites and pool.

John


----------



## nynethead

Hey, perfect timimg, I have a premium site reserved from 6/29-7/11 this year. can't wait....


----------



## California Jim

Y-Guy said:


> ...color cable television...


You can always get an idea of the writer's age when they bring up "color" television. As if there were any other option









Glad to hear they're fixing the place up. I only wish we could Outback there


----------



## LarryTheOutback

California Jim said:


> You can always get an idea of the writer's age when they bring up "color" television. As if there were any other option


Or, the age of the facility being upgraded. Perhaps they still had B&W sets in there. Wow.

We are planning to go in 5 years (the next big "Land Cruise").

Ed


----------



## daves700

and I thought it was great before .... this year we stayed in the Pop Century resprt after camping for 2 yrs in Ft Wilderness .. staying at the hotel was nice, but we missed the camper. (with the price of fuel it was cheaper to stay in the hotel)


----------



## ALASKA PFLOCK

Steve- What kind of discounts is Disney giving you to advertise on Outbackers? Relax everyone...only joking. Great info, may get a chance some day to check it out with the family if we get stationed in the lower 48.


----------



## gator_back

We live an hour away and hadn't even heard of the improvement plan. We thought it was just fine before, does this mean their rates will increase the way everything else is?


----------



## dunn4

Perfect timing on the post for us too! We have a premium site reserved for June 15-20. Thanks for the info. Although I prefer to hike in my hiking boots/shoes, we just might have to try out that segue tour just to ride the thing. Gotta try it at least once.


----------



## Y-Guy

Only wish I got a Disney kick back







For our family its a 2375 mile trip one way. I just saw the news item on an RV news site and figured folks here would like to know about the changes.


----------



## shimonts

gator_back said:


> We live an hour away and hadn't even heard of the improvement plan. We thought it was just fine before, does this mean their rates will increase the way everything else is?


shimonts:
We are here now...love it! Any Outbackers present at this time?


----------



## Sayonara

Looking forward to going here !! thanks for the update.


----------



## shelty

Good news!!! I remember camping there with the family in what they used to call the "preferred loops" (sites in the 100-200's). We stayed for 2 weeks and paid $35 a night. "River Country" was the attraction and you could swim in Bay Lake. Of course there were only 2 parks at that time, but we all still had loads of fun! In some ways I think it was better back then??? I'm not sure bigger is necessarily better in this case.


----------



## webeopelas

Love the campground, we have gone every year for the last 4 years, but was disappointed to see it was not included in the discounts going on right now. $104/night while cheaper than regular rates of the hotels, is still steep for a campground. Made it cheaper to drive the minivan and stay in a moderate level hotel.

Oh well, my son decided he wanted to stay home and have friends over for his birthday this year anyway.

Should be great the next time we go.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Y-Guy said:


> Only wish I got a Disney kick back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For our family its a 2375 mile trip one way. I just saw the news item on an RV news site and figured folks here would like to know about the changes.


Yep...that is a bit far for us PNW Outbackers to head off to. Would be a heck of a road trip.


----------



## bigdisneydaddy

I have seen lots of pics and the improvements look good. 
We just reserved a site for early April (come on spring !)
The prices did go up on a lot of sites due to the new "premium" designation. Those sites are now wider and longer with better grills and picnic table. I reserved a site in the 1600-1900 loop since I didnt want to pay for the premium.


----------



## Dub

Wife and I want to take the kid there for her birthday...is it warm there in mid-October?


----------



## shimonts

webeopelas said:


> Love the campground, we have gone every year for the last 4 years, but was disappointed to see it was not included in the discounts going on right now. $104/night while cheaper than regular rates of the hotels, is still steep for a campground. Made it cheaper to drive the minivan and stay in a moderate level hotel.
> 
> Oh well, my son decided he wanted to stay home and have friends over for his birthday this year anyway.
> 
> Should be great the next time we go.


Are you talking about Fort Wilderness Lodge or the Log Cabins, because we're paying $60. /night *right now *for a *premium campsite*, large spacious and wooded. It's lovely.


----------



## shimonts

Y-Guy said:


> KISSIMMEE, Fla. -- An outdoor adventure that has been a favorite with Walt Disney World guests since 1971 is receiving some enhancements. As part of a resort-wide renovation project, on now, changes are coming or already in place across the 700 acres of Disney's Fort Wilderness Resort and Campground.
> 
> "Over the last 37 years, the average length of an RV has increased by 27 feet," says Fort Wilderness spokesperson Darcy Cormier. "Many feature 'slide outs' that mechanically extend from the sides of the vehicle."
> 
> To address the needs of today's larger vehicles, an intensive effort will widen and lengthen the concrete parking pads while maintaining privacy and tranquility provided by natural vegetation. A new "Premium" campsite will be available that features extra large concrete pads for larger vehicles -- also upgrades to existing amenities such as picnic tables and grills.
> 
> The main pool at Fort Wilderness will be enhanced with a themed water slide, hot tub and children's wet play area. The pool's deep end has been made shallower.
> 
> Nestled in the woodlands, the resort's 409 Wilderness Cabins feature brand-new furniture, carpeting, fixtures and linens -- plus a fresh coat of paint. Each spacious cabin features more than 500 square feet of air-conditioned living space as well as a private patio deck with a charcoal grill and picnic table. The master bedroom sleeps four with a full-sized bed and set of bunk beds, while the separate living room sleeps two with a full-sized pull-down bed. All cabins also feature vaulted ceilings, color cable television, DVD player, telephone and a spacious oval dining table. Daily housekeeping service is provided to all Wilderness Cabins.
> 
> "With all of the comforts of home, the Wilderness Cabins are perfect for guests who want to wind down in a tranquil, relaxing atmosphere after a fun-filled day at the theme parks," said Jean Gallagher, general manager of Fort Wilderness.
> 
> Fort Wilderness has always been the pet-friendly choice for guests to Walt Disney World Resort, and now dogs are getting a playground of their own at the newly opened Waggin' Trails Dog Park, an off-leash play area.
> 
> Of course there is plenty of recreation for humans, too, including horseback riding, fishing excursions, nature trail exploration, boat rentals, volleyball, tennis, bike rentals and the new Wilderness Back Trail Adventure, where guests can experience, first-hand, a Segway X2 Personal Transporter. Guests can unwind on a white sand beach, play a leisurely game of shuffleboard, take the little ones on a pony ride or enjoy an evening horse-drawn wagon ride around the resort.
> 
> Disney's Fort Wilderness Resort and Campground is located in the Magic Kingdom resort area on the banks of Bay Lake. Convenient boat transportation to Magic Kingdom and motorcoach transportation to all Walt Disney World destinations, including Epcot, Disney's Hollywood Studios and Disney's Animal Kingdom, is provided.
> 
> For more information, or to make reservations at Disney's Fort Wilderness Resort and Campground, visit www.wdwcamp.com or call 407/WDW-CAMP. To book the two-hour guided Segway X2 experience, contact 407/WDW-TOUR. Reservations can also be book via your travel agent.
> 
> SOURCE: The Laughing Place


SHIMONTS:
F.Y.I. For dog lovers...Downtown Disney is a great place to take your dogs for a stroll and get their pictures taken with Santa. Or should I say, "Santa Paws" It runs until Christmas eve. Not sure if dogs are allowed in the park after that or not. Downtown Disney is a great attraction, no admittance fee or parking fee and for sure, dogs are welcome this time of year...(probably all year...but check that out first). Of course, not inside the shops unless you carry them in a bag over your shoulders. You can even sit outside and have lunch with them at one of the many outdoor cafes...or bring a lunch and sit looking over the lagoon watching the boats and the massive lego dragon on the water. The lego store is incredible and so is the candy store.


----------



## shimonts

Y-Guy said:


> KISSIMMEE, Fla. -- An outdoor adventure that has been a favorite with Walt Disney World guests since 1971 is receiving some enhancements. As part of a resort-wide renovation project, on now, changes are coming or already in place across the 700 acres of Disney's Fort Wilderness Resort and Campground.
> 
> "Over the last 37 years, the average length of an RV has increased by 27 feet," says Fort Wilderness spokesperson Darcy Cormier. "Many feature 'slide outs' that mechanically extend from the sides of the vehicle."
> 
> To address the needs of today's larger vehicles, an intensive effort will widen and lengthen the concrete parking pads while maintaining privacy and tranquility provided by natural vegetation. A new "Premium" campsite will be available that features extra large concrete pads for larger vehicles -- also upgrades to existing amenities such as picnic tables and grills.
> 
> The main pool at Fort Wilderness will be enhanced with a themed water slide, hot tub and children's wet play area. The pool's deep end has been made shallower.
> 
> Nestled in the woodlands, the resort's 409 Wilderness Cabins feature brand-new furniture, carpeting, fixtures and linens -- plus a fresh coat of paint. Each spacious cabin features more than 500 square feet of air-conditioned living space as well as a private patio deck with a charcoal grill and picnic table. The master bedroom sleeps four with a full-sized bed and set of bunk beds, while the separate living room sleeps two with a full-sized pull-down bed. All cabins also feature vaulted ceilings, color cable television, DVD player, telephone and a spacious oval dining table. Daily housekeeping service is provided to all Wilderness Cabins.
> 
> "With all of the comforts of home, the Wilderness Cabins are perfect for guests who want to wind down in a tranquil, relaxing atmosphere after a fun-filled day at the theme parks," said Jean Gallagher, general manager of Fort Wilderness.
> 
> Fort Wilderness has always been the pet-friendly choice for guests to Walt Disney World Resort, and now dogs are getting a playground of their own at the newly opened Waggin' Trails Dog Park, an off-leash play area.
> 
> Of course there is plenty of recreation for humans, too, including horseback riding, fishing excursions, nature trail exploration, boat rentals, volleyball, tennis, bike rentals and the new Wilderness Back Trail Adventure, where guests can experience, first-hand, a Segway X2 Personal Transporter. Guests can unwind on a white sand beach, play a leisurely game of shuffleboard, take the little ones on a pony ride or enjoy an evening horse-drawn wagon ride around the resort.
> 
> Disney's Fort Wilderness Resort and Campground is located in the Magic Kingdom resort area on the banks of Bay Lake. Convenient boat transportation to Magic Kingdom and motorcoach transportation to all Walt Disney World destinations, including Epcot, Disney's Hollywood Studios and Disney's Animal Kingdom, is provided.
> 
> For more information, or to make reservations at Disney's Fort Wilderness Resort and Campground, visit www.wdwcamp.com or call 407/WDW-CAMP. To book the two-hour guided Segway X2 experience, contact 407/WDW-TOUR. Reservations can also be book via your travel agent.
> 
> SOURCE: The Laughing Place


----------



## shimonts

Dub said:


> Wife and I want to take the kid there for her birthday...is it warm there in mid-October?


Yes, it's warm but not a good time to travel due to severe weather conditions. We avoided it because of tornado and hurricane season during that time. The season for bad weather officially ends on the 30th of November and ironically the last touch down was here in Orlando on that day this year. Apparenly it hit Celebration which is a beautiful housing community owned by Disney. We were on our way down and stayed in Georgia until it cleared. We've been coming down here from Canada for years. This is the first time we haven't stayed at a hotel. I haven't been very impressed with many campgrounds, but love this one.


----------



## jcat67

shimonts said:


> Wife and I want to take the kid there for her birthday...is it warm there in mid-October?


Yes, it's warm but not a good time to travel due to severe weather conditions. We avoided it because of tornado and hurricane season during that time. The season for bad weather officially ends on the 30th of November and ironically the last touch down was here in Orlando on that day this year. Apparenly it hit Celebration which is a beautiful housing community owned by Disney. We were on our way down and stayed in Georgia until it cleared. We've been coming down here from Canada for years. This is the first time we haven't stayed at a hotel. I haven't been very impressed with many campgrounds, but love this one.
[/quote]

While weather is always unpredictable October is not generally a sever weather month here. Hurricanes generally visit us frequently in Aug/Sept. That is not to say one couldn't be brewing in October, but a much better chance in the earlier, hotter months. The weather can still be quite warm....probably mid to upper 80's if not some 90 degree days in October. Tornado's happen, but they it is like earthquakes in California. Can't say what months have the most or least frequency, again, Tornado's are more typical in the hotter months so again October should be a decent time to try.

I know there are no definite answers there, but if I could give you definite answers, I would be in another line of work. Since I can only guess and look at past trends, I only qualify as a weather person at this point....









Hope I didn't offend any real weather people out there.


----------



## Dub

Hmmmmmmm, we might have to chance it. Wife is really adamant about going on her birthday in October. It's a lot easier for me to get off work in October than in the summer months and I would assume it would e easier to get a good site at Fort Wilderness for a week in October. I hear they fill up pretty quickly in the summer.


----------



## 3LEES

Dub said:


> Hmmmmmmm, we might have to chance it. Wife is really adamant about going on her birthday in October. It's a lot easier for me to get off work in October than in the summer months and I would assume it would e easier to get a good site at Fort Wilderness for a week in October. I hear they fill up pretty quickly in the summer.


They fill up quickly all year 'round. We have reservation for Dec. 21-24. We made the reservations in Jan 2008.

So I suggest that you get online or call pretty soon.


----------



## webeopelas

shimonts said:


> Love the campground, we have gone every year for the last 4 years, but was disappointed to see it was not included in the discounts going on right now. $104/night while cheaper than regular rates of the hotels, is still steep for a campground. Made it cheaper to drive the minivan and stay in a moderate level hotel.
> 
> Oh well, my son decided he wanted to stay home and have friends over for his birthday this year anyway.
> 
> Should be great the next time we go.


Are you talking about Fort Wilderness Lodge or the Log Cabins, because we're paying $60. /night *right now *for a *premium campsite*, large spacious and wooded. It's lovely.
[/quote]

we normally go the last week of Feb, which is the first week of 'prime' season, so it has the highest rates.


----------

